# Mozart - KV 338 - Symphony No. 34 in C major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Very good, and I also enjoyed the photos.


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

Very good. As with most of Mozart output around this time, this work has perfect compositional balance. This is what made Mozart’s music so popular at that time in his life. However, it is overshadowed by the excellence of many of his later symphonies and especially the other one in C major, no. 41 “Jupiter”.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I think it's a very good symphony, and I listen to it often with my mother. My favorite movement is the second. Nevertheless, I prefer all Mozart's later symphonies - including the _Haffner_ and the _Linz_ - over it.

This symphony is a 7.0/10 to me in terms of how much I enjoy it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted very good, love the Bohm, Jeffrey Tate, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------

